# Headlight Correction - Wetsanding versus just Buffing - Results One Year Later



## Mike Phillips

*Headlight Correction - Wetsanding versus just Buffing - Results One Year Later*

I found this interesting. Interesting enough to take some pictures and then share with the rest of you.

*Here's the car. This is my neighbor's 2000 Honda CRV.*

*2000 Honda CRV*










*Pictures from the May 2019 Detailing Bootcamp Class*

The Honda CRV wash washed and decontaminated on Saturday morning, the second day of my 3-day car detailing class.










We used this Honda to teach Production Detailing. Watch a video that explains Production Detailing here.

Headlight Correction

Here's the BEFORE shots



















Here's the AFTER shots



















Here's the car after my class detailed the inside and outside.










Passenger side
For the passenger side we only machine compounded using a wool pad on a rotary buffer with RUPES Zephir Gloss Compound.

Driver's side
For the driver's side - we machine sanding using Mirka Abralon Sanding Discs in this order,

*#1000 --> #2000 --> #3000 --> #4000*

Then we compounded with the RUPES Zephir Gloss Compound.

Both headlights were sealed using Optimum Polymer Technologies Headlight Coating.










One year later

Here's how the headlights have held up at the one year mark. This car is always parked outside and the front of the car is hit daily by water sprinklers.




























Both sides looked great after the different headlight correction approaches were used. BUT - the side that was machine sanded and then compounded still looks great after one-year.

The lesson?

Well my take-away is, when headlights are neglected to the point where they have yellowed and oxidized from years of neglect - the BEST way to restore them for the longest lasting results is to MACHINE SAND to remove ALL the dead, oxidized plastic. This approach reveals or uncovers a fresh BASE of plastic and from the pictures you see above - the results simply last longer.

This was just 1 of 14 cars my class detailed in the 3 day class. If I ever have the chance to bring my Roadshow Detailing Class back to the U.K. - try to get signed-up. They are all hands-on and a lot of fun.


----------



## AndyN01

Many thanks for posting this up.

It's a topic that crops up quite regularly and it's always helpful to have some guidance from a true professional who really knows what's what.

Really interesting that it's more in the prep than in the final coating that keeps the lights looking good.

All the best.

Andy.


----------



## bildo

I did mine a couple of years ago with the sanding method, but I didn't seal them. Not too disappointed, as it was my first time doing so, and I know that I can improve on the initial job.

I'm going to give it another shot soon, is there any specific product that would work well to protect and seal these? It seems that a lot of people use laquer for long-term results, but I'm not entirely sure if I want to go down that route.


----------



## AndyN01

I believe it's the UV that kills the polycarbonate.

So anything that stops the UV. As far as I can see many sealants do, but worth checking that whatever you're thinking of is 100% UV stop.

If you search "headlights" there's a few threads on it:

Hope that helps.

Andy.


----------



## HEADPHONES

This was an interesting find.
For many years I've found one headlight clouds over more than the other.
My car faces the sun at home and work.
Maybe for me it's the direction the sun moves in.

I've polished them numerous times over the last 15 years.
I've used the Turtle wax kit and Sealant.
I've used Gtechniq C4.
Hand polished.
Machine polished.
Sometimes wet sand first.

No matter what I use the cloudiness returns after about a year:wall:


----------



## tosh

Sonax do a headlight UV protectant in a 50ml aerosol, Meguiars has something similar (it’s a blue aerosol). Never had the need to try anything else. Aerosol cans means the contents aren’t exposed to the air, so prefer using them as they can’t really go ‘off’ sitting on the shelf. 

Although I have lots of ceramics, I’ve only ever used them on new lights, not polished.

Perhaps someone is brave enough to polish both lights but only coat one of them? See what the difference is?


----------



## 4Wheels&Engine

Thanks for sharing Mike, very interesting results, especially as the OPT solution states it is permanent.

Have you tried a dedicated polish, like Sonax Headlight Polish, to see if it produces different results?

For UK readers

The Optimum Polymer Technologies Headlight Coating is available in the UK.

Sonax also offer ceramic wipes in sachets for headlights.

Cerakote also offer a solution in the UK that has been tested by Brian at Apex Detail.


----------

